# Any News on the Professor's Will?



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there any new information regarding the Professor's Will?

Is it still in Probate?

Has it been executed?

Did everybody return the stuff that was asked?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2006)

Please also refer the HKPhooey's post here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=566565&postcount=4.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Isn't this a bit longer than normal?


----------



## seibukan (Sep 9, 2006)

I live about 3 miles away from REISCHMANN & REISCHMANN.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 4, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about this matter yet?


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it normal for a will to take over 6 years to process?


----------

